# 

## patrick99

.

----------


## ag2a

Powodzenia "sąsiad"  :smile:  jakiś rzut?

----------


## Kalic

również pozdrawiam sąsiada, przełom wiosna/lato tego roku planuję start z budową w gminie Rokietnica  :Smile:

----------


## anastasiafround

Powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Może lepiej ten temat przenieść do dzienników budowy? 
Bo widzę, że jest właśnie bardziej taki relacjonujący niż zmagający się z konkretnym problemem.

----------


## Elfir

Chodzi o zachowanie czytelności forum - relacje z budowy po prostu sa w dziale "dzienniki budowy".

----------


## ag2a

Powodzenia "sąsiad"  :smile:

----------


## pawnook

W środku po wykopać to glina? Chyba jej tam nie zostawisz?

----------


## Kalic

Tak z czystej ciekawości dwa pytania: Ławy lane bez szalunku? I jaka jest izolacja pionowa i pozioma?

----------


## Kalic

> ławy lane bez szalunku, nie ma izolacji pionowej ani pod ławami nie ma chudziaka, dopiero na ławy przyjdzie papa. 
> 
> zdaje sobie sprawę, że zaraz będzie bicie piany, że na pewno będzie wilgoć itp. - no ale taki urok tego forum  j
> grunt bardzo suchy, sama glina.


Mam zaofertowany podobny sposób budowy a jestem z drugiej strony gminy Rokietnica. Zakładam więc, że teren i warunki posadowienia takie same (lub bardzo zbliżone).

----------


## maaszak

> zdaje sobie sprawę, że zaraz będzie bicie piany, że na pewno będzie wilgoć itp. - no ale taki urok tego forum


Spoko, raczej nie... 
To tylko ława. Pod spód o ile coś się daje (folia/chudziak) to tylko po to, by woda zarobowa z lanego betonu za szybko nie uciekała w grunt (tu glina, więc zjawisko zminimalizowane). Izolację (papę) daje się dopiero na ławę. Czyli wszystko w normie.

----------


## AnnaTarnowoPodgórne

Jestem na tym samym etapie, kawałek dalej w Tarnowie. Tyle, że system gospodarczy. Wszystkiego szukamy sami.  :bash: 
I właśnie jestem na etapie szukania Porothermu 25  :wink:

----------


## Synkopa12

Dzień dobry, jak też zaczynam w tym roku, na razie jestem na etapie projektu, ale architekt obiecuje, że we wrześniu będę kopał ławy. Mam nadzieję, że nie łże  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę powodzenia. :cool:  :yes:

----------


## ag2a

To za 5 dni Ci pogratuluje  :smile:

----------


## maaszak

> 20.07 - mamy stan 0


Na ścianie fundamentowej masz wieniec?

----------


## ag2a

Przecież widać że nie

----------


## maaszak

> Przecież widać że nie


No widać u mnie obrazek jest za mały i nie widać dokładnie. 
Sprawiało złudzenie, że ściana fundamentowa jest jeszcze bez styropianu tylko pomalowana hydroizolacją. To mnie zaciekawiło, bo rzadko widuje się by w domu jednorodzinnym robić wieniec na ścianie fundamentowej - choć z wieńcem wygodniej, bo niby nie trzeba byłoby aż tak bardzo uważać przy zagęszczaniu podsypki pod podłogę.




> nie mam, może takie być złudzenie na zdjęciu, bo folia kubełkowa kończy się niżej, niż ściana fundamentu a styropian (15cm) zaciągnięty jest klej -siatka -klej.


Dzięki za doprecyzowanie, teraz wszystko jasne  :smile:

----------


## Kalic

> zamówione okna i brama garażowa - montaż w 45 tygodniu.
> koszt 30.000zł.
> okna 3 szybowe, 6ścio komorowe, z roletami elektrycznymi, brama na pilota.
> 3 okna balkonowe + okno narożne w kuchni.


A można wiedzieć, gdzie kupujesz? Ja dostałem wycenę na same okna za ok. 19.000zł

----------


## Kalic

poproszę o informację na priv dotyczącą producenta (i wykonawcy)  :big grin: 
Jestem przed tym samym dylematem - wybór pompy ciepła

----------


## Kalic

wysłałem priv, jeśli można proszę o informację

----------


## patrick99

proszę o usunięcie tego wątku i mojego profilu na tym forum.
nic nie warte przepychanki kilku świrów i zero merytorycznej dyskusji już rok temu skutecznie zniechęciły mnie do jakiejkolwiek aktywności tutaj.

----------

